# PM problem



## Huggy (11 Jan 2005)

When I send a PM to what seems to be any one, I'll type out a short message (4 or 5 lines) and click send only to get.

Message Status:
PM could not be sent to 'my love my life' due to the max. PM limit.


I have gotten longer PM then what I can send. whats the deal with this?  am I doing something or not doing something?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jan 2005)

It means she has reached her PM limit in her box and needs to empty it before she can recieve anymore.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2005)

That message means that the recipient has hit their max number of PMs and can't recieve any more until they clean some of the old ones out. Length of a PM doesn't matter.

If the user has opted to make their address public, you can try sending them an e-mail, or I can send a PM about the full inbox if you'd like.


Cheers
Mike

P.S. Your inbox size increases with seniority here, so guests can have only 10, while Sr. Members have no limit.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jan 2005)

AAARRRGGG, I wish I knew that, I've been deleting left and right to stay under a certain limit.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2005)

The good news is that I understand that a "PM Box Is Full" notification will be included in the next release of the forum software, to help people know when they're in this situation.


----------



## Huggy (11 Jan 2005)

oh, I was thinking It was something I did....  

if you can send her a little note that would be super.


thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jan 2005)

I wonder if in this case PMs from the Staff would be blocked out?


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> P.S. Your inbox size increases with seniority here, so guests can have only 10, while Sr. Members have no limit.



What about just "members" such as myself, do they have a cap?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Feb 2005)

40 max.


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

Is there any way to recover PM's?  I selected 4 PM's to delete but it seems to have managed to delete every single one of my PM's, yes I am sure I only clicked four.  I needed some of those messages too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Feb 2005)

Sorry, it sounds like your PMs are gone... If you select the checkbox at the top, it'll select all your PMs... I've culled out many PMs and have never had a problem.


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

Thats the thing, I didn't check the box at the top, I just selected four messages, then it said "are you sure you want to delete all your messages" so I said no and went back and double checked that I had only selected four messages, clicked the delete button again and said yes this time and then all my PM's were gone when as I said before, I only selected four.   Seems kinda weird.   :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Feb 2005)

Ahh, I get it. The "delete" button with the trash can deletes all your PMs. However the "delete selected" button at the bottom of the list and at the bottom of the page just deletes the ones you have slated for deletion...


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

Oh I see...man I feel stupid now.


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Apr 2005)

I've been having some trouble with PMs for a couple of days: I still get a notification that I have a new one, but the new message I received is long since read and deleted.  When looking at my PM list, the message count is 0 messages, 1 new.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Apr 2005)

Yeah, it seems that the PM read/unread count is not always accurate. Looks like an issue with the current beta and should be fixed in the next release.


----------

